# Piranha Freaks



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Who has a freak piranha? I've been getting blonde colored rbp in my batches.I've read about a long finned tern. Anyone have a unusual piranha? Unusual color? Silver eyed rbp? Any mutants out there?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

This is the most unusual piranha I've ever owned. He had really squared off teeth and a rounded snout. I just figured he was deformed a bit.







But boy o boy did he ever grow like a weed. He outgrew the other red bellies in no time!!!










Just playing everyone.

Never had anything unusual yet. Have you ever had these blonde babies before? What do they grow up to look like?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That piranha definitely looks handicapped.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I think he was making a joke, Bruner...It's a Pacu, not a piranha.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

LOL, I thought he got it, but maybe not









Hard to read sarcasm from text...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I can tell the difference.I actually can't see how anyone could get them mixed up, or can't tell the difference.I have a couple thousand rbp around here, I think I can tell em apart. Funny story though I sent 15 or so rbp to Illinois n everyone that's seen em, (including Lfs)swears they're pacu! Lmao!


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a rb with a strange lower jaw. I have heard of lip cutting and I wondered if this had happened to him as a youngin'. I'll try to get a pic up later.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a gold with half a bottom lip. Other half was eatn by a sibling.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

The one, biggest piranha of mine that I rescued is named "Dome-er", he's 2.5years old and the previous owner had his in a 20g with no heater or filter his whole life...... I don't understand how he didn't die....Because of this he got the name and yes he is totally handicap.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

My favorite was horney. But he wasn't a freak....he was unique.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

HGI said:


> My favorite was horney. But he wasn't a freak....he was unique.


I wanna see unique fish also.let's see.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Horney is AK's mac. Im unsure if he still has it or not, but it looked cool. There are a bunch of pics on this site.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Aquascape has a Long Finned Tern


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

The tern is the reason for this thread. I wanna see it n others too.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow HGI I can believe that noob would setup a P tank without a heater but comon what kind of idiot doesn't use a filter? He must have been doing regular waterchanges like every other day. How did u come across this moron? Did he explain himself at all? Glad to hear that you were able to rescue that guy.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't use heaters.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> Wow HGI I can believe that noob would setup a P tank without a heater but comon what kind of idiot doesn't use a filter? He must have been doing regular waterchanges like every other day. How did u come across this moron? Did he explain himself at all? Glad to hear that you were able to rescue that guy.


He was on crigslist in a city 2 hour drive from where I live and a member on my local board spotted him and went to his house to check out another fish he had (the Jack Dannel). The member said I had to get over there asap and pick the piranha up, didn't say why, so I went the next day and was speechless, it was a older guy w/ a wife n kid. He could barely speak English, and the piranha was just leaning up agents the side of the tank looking around. So I bucked up the P for transportation and he asked me if I wanted a Jack Dannels, I told him I had no tanks for one though he should show me it and I'll pass the word on. So he said ok, hang on I'll be right back............ He comes back with a 4L ice cream pail with a 4" fish in it..... I didn't even know what to say, in front of his wife and kid I just couldn't say anything.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I don't use heaters.


 Do you heat the room ro you just live in a warmer enviroment and house temp is ontrolled enough. In canada you need a heater especially for the winter months unless you plan to run a furnace all the time.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I don't use heaters.


I'm confused as well Bruner? You don't live far from me so I know that during the winter the temp gets freezing outside. Are all the tanks kept in a well heated room or what? Even during the summer I keep my place about 74-75 and I like to keep my tank around 80 so I have to use a heater. I'm a little confused here my friend. I know that the lights add a little heat if you have a canopy.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't use lights either.lol. I don't have AC.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I don't use lights either.lol. I don't have AC.


What do you do during the winter to keep the tanks warm? I can understand it it staying warm enough during the summer without AC but how does it stay warm during the winter.

Wait you don't have AC.....That needs some explaining.....My grandparents don't have AC out on the farm but you don't live the sticks man, what's going on?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

AC is for pussies. House is heated in winter, lol I don't live in a cave.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks to Jp n combichrist I've seen pedros long finned tern.he's awesome looking! Its a shame this fish isn't with a good breeder n at least trying to get offspring from this unusual tern.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Bruner just sent me this pic to post for you guys.

He just discoverd that he has some awesome colored Ps in this batch of fry.









He really did ask me to post this one...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

There isnt a chance in the world id live in missouri without AC.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Missouri weathers nice compared to Iowa in summer time. No place gets hotter than Iowa!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> There isnt a chance in the world id live in missouri without AC.


Yeah Bruner is one crazy MOFO!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol you guys have no idea! CWB for life!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

hey bruner as i promise i have that odd looking rhom/comp. my phone is not the best but you can tell what i mean and forsure its not a pygo. oh yeah it came with there order of 15 rhoms about 3 months ago
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> hey bruner as i promise i have that odd looking rhom/comp. my phone is not the best but you can tell what i mean and forsure its not a pygo. oh yeah it came with there order of 15 rhoms about 3 months ago
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


maybe its a hybrid...? lol


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't think pygos and serras can breed


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a red with one eye completely missing, i know its really common and not that freakish. But, he has been going strong since oct 08 when i got him at 1'. Hes now a chunky 8'' and takes no sh*t!! hes neevr been bullied or picked at and tbh i dont think he will ever get eaten. I'll have to try and get a pic hes a great fish!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn!!! I can definitely see pygo head n serra body.that's a crazy looking fish.I'd love to have that fish!!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Bruner its still for sale here In madison wi for 50$ if you were ever interested


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Damn!!! I can definitely see pygo head n serra body.that's a crazy looking fish.I'd love to have that fish!!


lol it kinda looks deformed, but the head does look like a pygo a bit


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

snubnose rb RIP

bout 5'' TL


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

That really was a freak fish mantis! Weird!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Poor lil dude.has good color n looks plenty healthy.did he eat ok?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

ya he was fine. then one day just started loosing his swim bladder. I believe frank has had experience with a couple. they just never seem to survive. must be other deformities, besides the physical


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> hey bruner as i promise i have that odd looking rhom/comp. my phone is not the best but you can tell what i mean and forsure its not a pygo. oh yeah it came with there order of 15 rhoms about 3 months ago


It sure ain't a rhom or compressus


----------

